# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Проблемы с  ошибкой 0х0000.....

## хрумка

Проблема такого рода :Какую бы систему ОС не ставил, вылетает синее окно с ошибкой 0х00000....разных форматов
0х0000050,0х000008Е,0х000001,0х000000А и т.д 
На ХР SP3 вылетало только из браузера,на 7-ке вылетает,не зависимо, что я делаю.
Системы:
мать:M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI
процессор:AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 
оперативка:4 планки DDR2 Kingston 1333 МГц
Видео: GeForce 9800 GT  1 гб памяти
 Хотелось бы понять суть ошибки и как устранить,если вообще возможно это.
С программами не в ладах,поэтому,если можно,то как для чайников :) объяснять.
P/S Зарание всем спасибо.

----------


## ДядяВася

Тестируйте оперативную память *вот этим*, скорей всего нелады с ней.

Черт его знает, может проц. Athlon ваш не дружит с Kingston? Кто-нибудь может в курсе, подскажут.

----------


## groks

*хрумка*, конкретную марку планок со всеми буковками и циферками. Не требуется ли им поднимать напряжение для нормальной работы? Не легчает ли при использовании 2/1 планок?

----------


## хрумка

Разобрался в чём проблема была,все планки рабочие,тестил програмкой S&M.оказалось нагнулся 1-н слот
под память,тогда как система обнаруживала все планки Оо?
А по поводу проще ли использовать,вместо 2-х,одну планку,проще-но, покупалось очень давно и не задумывался :)

----------

